# Taylor Swift - Red Tour Collage 2880p 1x



## Devilfish (13 März 2020)

von ihrem Konzert in Sydney 2013



​


----------



## Rolli (13 März 2020)

Klasse :thx: sehr


----------



## Brian (14 März 2020)

Sehr schöne Collage von Taylor,vielen dank... :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 März 2020)

Danke schön für Taylor!


----------



## Haribo1978 (15 März 2020)

Toll gemacht! Danke!


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2020)

sie ist sehr knackig


----------

